# chudleys dog food



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

has anyone heard of this dog food ? my new dog is on this and im not sure how good it is ? her skin seems quite flakey and she has obvious dandruff, could this food be the problem ? (shes a lab btw)


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

hi Lozza,it could well be the food,Iv just had a quick look on the website for chudleys but they dont give the ingredients as such,just an analysis.
Can you give us the ingredients from the packet you have?
Not all foods suit all dogs.
Is your dog drinking well?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bearpaw said:


> hi Lozza,it could well be the food,Iv just had a quick look on the website for chudleys but they dont give the ingredients as such,just an analysis.
> Can you give us the ingredients from the packet you have?
> Not all foods suit all dogs.
> Is your dog drinking well?


i dont have the packet unfortunatly, they just gave me some sandwhich bags with 2 days worth of food in, i dont think its a great quality though is it ? yes she is drinking well and her stools are 'normal' hmy:

i think i need to change it ?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

How long have you had your dog and how old is she?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

we just got her yesterday and shes 9mths old


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I think if it were me,id buy a small bag of what she is on at the moment(she will be a bit unsettled from moving to a new home,and you dont want to add to her stress by changing her food too).
Id also look into what food you would like her to change to and then begin to slowly add some of the new stuff over a period of time.Its not good to change over quickly,as this can upset her tumm.But do research into what food youd like her to go onto,its a bit of a minefield and we all have our preferences.Theres lots of food threads for you to read that may help you in your search.
Congrats on your new girl!


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm always suspicious of a company that doesn't show the ingredients of it's food on it's website, I always wonder what they're trying to hide. It could well be the food that's causing your dogs problem. If you want to buy dog food from a shop Burns is a good one, if you want to buy over the internet then you can't get a better food than Orijen if you don't mind the price. Do remember to change her on to a new food gradually.

Terri


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bearpaw said:


> I think if it were me,id buy a small bag of what she is on at the moment(she will be a bit unsettled from moving to a new home,and you dont want to add to her stress by changing her food too).
> Id also look into what food you would like her to change to and then begin to slowly add some of the new stuff over a period of time.Its not good to change over quickly,as this can upset her tumm.But do research into what food youd like her to go onto,its a bit of a minefield and we all have our preferences.Theres lots of food threads for you to read that may help you in your search.
> Congrats on your new girl!


thank you, i will do that then, iv just never heard of chudleys before :huh: i was thinking of changing her onto skinners, i changed my chihuahua x's from JWB to RC succesfully so figers crossed i can do the same with Hollie - thaks for advice xx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Iv just found you this from the food analysis thread;
Dog Food Reviews - Chudleys Original - Powered by ReviewPost
It shows whats in the chudley,(im not sure which one yours is on mind),there are a few listed on that site.Its not very good ingredients in my opinion.So that could be a contributor to the skin problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

I think you may find the ingredients here 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/87104-dog-food-analysis.html


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I put my staff x onto chudleys junior and tbh he wasnt that great on it.
Both mine are now fed skinners (field and trial hypoallergenic) and do very well


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i used to use it many moons ago , i wasn't impressed tbo.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks for all the replies, i knew it couldnt be too good as its very cheap lol and shes in perfect condition apart from her dandruff 
i have ordered her a small bag of chudleys and a bag of skinners ruff and ready, see how she does on that


----------

